# IBS-C with medication and diet "gets better"



## Josep Mondas (Feb 26, 2002)

I am since Oct 01, 5 month now with what I thing is IBS-C, feeling a constant small paint under the right-ribs, bloating very often , and constipation had lost 18 pounds to 9 Stones (154 pounds) trying to find a diet. Had an endoscopy, but it was only small irritation on the stomach nothing else, so doctor game me Losec-Omeprazole, after 3 month and feeling the same, another doctor got me into Peppermint oil tablets-Mintec- and Ispaglula Husk-Fygogel-( high fibber drink), in 2 days the pain went and I was doing the toilet as before once a day.By then I had change the diet, avoiding any wheat components in bread and cakes, fry food, butter and eggs. My diet now is:Breakfast- Oats boil with milk and water, honey and stew fruit.Lunch- Fish (white-fish) boil for 4 min. over chopped onions, spinach and garlic. Chicken (stew) or grilled, and beef (Stew-root vegetables)Dinner- Cheese and ham sandwich on wholemeal bread with lettuce on the side , also tuna or oil fish.I feel much better now, but not out of the problem as I like to experiment with other diets and constipation and gas comeback , but the pain has not.I love cakes and biscuits with a cup of tea in between meals, but I have a problem with them, any suggestions as I need to gain some weight and so far I have not.


----------

